# HUGE rave for Dior Bronze self tanner - With pictures!



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2008)

I posted this in the beauty101-community on LJ too, so I'm just gonna copy what I wrote there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't have any pre-self tan pictures, but I'm naturally VERY white. The haircolor in these pictures is my natural color, so that should give a pointer as to how fair I am. 
I use Dior Bronze Auto Bronzant (or something to that effect). This is what it looks like:




And this is what I look like after using it ... First application:




Second application:





(Sorry for the protective fireworks glasses, haha.)

I love it to death. Usually I have a problem with self tanners turning yellow on me, because I'm so fair. This one doesn't! And I haven't had any problems with streaking either, but that could also be because of my self tanning mitt from the Body Shop - which I also love dearly, and recommend that everyone who uses self tanners gets!

Oh, and sorry if this is in the wrong forum!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks really good. I'm so nervous of using self-tan on my face as I'm really pale too, I might think about trying it too!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 25, 2008)

You look great!  How much does this run?


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_You look great! How much does this run?_

 
Thank you! Here in Norway it's about $50 a tube, but cosmetics are generally a LOT more expensive here (drug store self tanners will usually cost around $30+, so you get the idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), so I checked the Sephora website - it says $30! So it's expensive, but to me it's worth it. If you can though, grab a sample! I know how much it sucks paying that much for something, and then have it end up not working for you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *browneyedbaby* 

 
_Looks really good. I'm so nervous of using self-tan on my face as I'm really pale too, I might think about trying it too!_

 
I definitely know how you feel! I've been using self tanners for years now, and I cannot tell you how many times I've burned myself on products that end up making me a yellow mess. Another product that I really like is ModelCo's self tan spray, but I generally prefer the gels/lotions, because I feel that with the sprays a lot of product goes to waste! That, and my whole bathroom is covered in a brown mist after using them, which my mom isn't really too happy about!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_doesnt it piss you off when women say its their natural colour, even when you see roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you want, I can show you pictures of me from when I was 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think I dyed my hair then too? These pictures were taken a couple of weeks ago (to be exact -the second one is from new year's, and the first one is from my prom, which was ... Two weeks ago?). Now, here's a little juicy fact for you: Hair is often lightened by the sun. So, it's completely natural that the more recent hair growth is a little darker than the lenghts, when it's winter and no sun! ^_^


----------



## kokometro (Jan 25, 2008)

First off. You're gorgeous. The dior is perfect on you!

I'm sooo pale too. Fish belly white. Westinghouse white.. sooo pasty in the winter. I look so much better in self tanner!

I use the 'paint on tan' that I get from ebay. It rocks.  I don't know if I can post the url so I'll just say to search 

paint on tan

seller is scoobysnacks1129

The product name is Safe tan. It's sooo worth looking into. It tans down 3 layers.

I use it instead of the Mystic now and it lasts! Love love love it! Not to take away from Dior.


----------



## foxyqt (Jan 25, 2008)

i've been searching for a good self tanner for so long! people recommended lancaster and clarins but those turned yellow on me too (im NC 20/25).. im very glad you posted this! im gonna check it out for sure =D

btw, you're so cute!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_First off. You're gorgeous. The dior is perfect on you!

I'm sooo pale too. Fish belly white. Westinghouse white.. sooo pasty in the winter. I look so much better in self tanner!

I use the 'paint on tan' that I get from ebay. It rocks. I don't know if I can post the url so I'll just say to search 

paint on tan

seller is scoobysnacks1129

The product name is Safe tan. It's sooo worth looking into. It tans down 3 layers.

I use it instead of the Mystic now and it lasts! Love love love it! Not to take away from Dior. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! And don't worry, any recommendations are very welcome - as happy as I am with the Dior, I'm always on the lookout for stuff that might be even better! I'll definitely take a look! Is it expensive?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kokometro* 

 
_i've been searching for a good self tanner for so long! people recommended lancaster and clarins but those turned yellow on me too (im NC 20/25).. im very glad you posted this! im gonna check it out for sure =D

btw, you're so cute!_

 
Thank you very much ^_^ Yeah, I always hear about people turning orange after using self tanners ... That never happened to me, but I sure do turn yellow! So I was so happy when I found one that didn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it works for you! If possible, get a sample 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, I hear Sephora is great with returns, so if you can't get your hands on a sample ... Maybe try getting it there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just to be safe!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 25, 2008)

wow you are so pretty! and that self tanner looks great on you, I love the color. It's a lovely brown, very natural!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_doesnt it piss you off when women say its their natural colour, even when you see roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
she is from Norway, which is considered to be one of the nations with the highest percentage of natural blondes, and her hair looks pretty natural. but anyway!

i definitely think it looks AWESOME on you. the last experience i had with self-tanner was about 4 years ago and i never touched it again because the experience was so bad. but for sure i'm going to give this one a try because it looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for taking your time to recommend it.


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 26, 2008)

your hair is lovely! lucky girl


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 27, 2008)

One more question...do you use the self tanning mitt on your face too??


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_wow you are so pretty! and that self tanner looks great on you, I love the color. It's a lovely brown, very natural!_

 
Thanks! Yeah, it's definitely the one of the most natural looking tanners I've tried. Another one that gives a very lovely color is ModelCo's spray tan, but I prefer the lotions and gels!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_she is from Norway, which is considered to be one of the nations with the highest percentage of natural blondes, and her hair looks pretty natural. but anyway!

i definitely think it looks AWESOME on you. the last experience i had with self-tanner was about 4 years ago and i never touched it again because the experience was so bad. but for sure i'm going to give this one a try because it looks great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for taking your time to recommend it._

 
Thanks! Hope it works for you ^_^ I've heard that the formulas for self tanners have greatly improved over the last few years, there's such a huge market for it now!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_your hair is lovely! lucky girl_

 
Thank you ^_^ I kind of have a love/hate relationship with it! I go back and forth wanting to dye my hair brown all the time, but it'llbe such a pain to get my hair back to its natural color afterwards, and no hairdressers I've been to want to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not that I don't like the color - it's just that I've had it my *entire *life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_One more question...do you use the self tanning mitt on your face too??_

 
Yep! It's just a lot easier to me, not having to worry about orange palms and everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus, the velvety fabric tends to give an even tan, I think. And it feels nice on my face, too!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adela88* 

 
_doesnt it piss you off when women say its their natural colour, even when you see roots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It pisses me off when people insist that you dye your hair when it is your natural colour =(
I get that a lot since I'm Asian but my hair is a light brunette =( I can't help it if the sun bleaches my hair out =(

Anyway!
You and your hair and your skin are all gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you think the tanner will work on medium skin without turning me orange? I'm usually an NC30, but my face is a lot whiter than my neck =.=
I want to darken up the skin on my face without having to wear foundation =)


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_It pisses me off when people insist that you dye your hair when it is your natural colour =(
I get that a lot since I'm Asian but my hair is a light brunette =( I can't help it if the sun bleaches my hair out =(

Anyway!
You and your hair and your skin are all gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you think the tanner will work on medium skin without turning me orange? I'm usually an NC30, but my face is a lot whiter than my neck =.=
I want to darken up the skin on my face without having to wear foundation =)_

 
My guess is, it'll work even better on medium skin! But, as I've said before, if you can get your hands on a sample, try that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just in case, since it is rather pricey! I believe they make a version specifically for the face, too, but I can't say anything about that one, I've just tried the one for the body. I use it on my face as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*ETA:* Oh, and thank you so much for the compliment, I really appreciate it


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG!  You look so ready to be a beautiful Playboy Bunny!!!  I LOVE your hair and your skin looks soooo amazing.  I have a Dior bronzing gel just sitting in my skincare bin...I need to break it out and try it!!  Thanks for the before and after photos.  I've been feeling a bit pasty lately (I've been on meds and have to limit sun exposure, so that means no sunning at the beach for a while, yes even in winter, but it's warm where I live) and this could be the answer to getting my skin nice and even toned, and it's been sitting there all along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay!

Ok update: I actually have the Dior Bronze self-tanner for they body. Boo... I'll go and pick that face one up soon.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jan 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_OMG! You look so ready to be a beautiful Playboy Bunny!!! I LOVE your hair and your skin looks soooo amazing. I have a Dior bronzing gel just sitting in my skincare bin...I need to break it out and try it!! Thanks for the before and after photos. I've been feeling a bit pasty lately (I've been on meds and have to limit sun exposure, so that means no sunning at the beach for a while, yes even in winter, but it's warm where I live) and this could be the answer to getting my skin nice and even toned, and it's been sitting there all along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay!

Ok update: I actually have the Dior Bronze self-tanner for they body. Boo... I'll go and pick that face one up soon._

 
Hahahaha, thank you! I have some good news for ya: I don't have the face one, either! I just used the one for the body on my face as well! BUT, I don't have breakout-prone skin, so if you do, you might want to be careful. If you already have the body one though, it might be worth a try? I don't know, it's up to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me know how it works though!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 1, 2008)

Nevermind - found them on Body Shop


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_Nevermind - found them on Body Shop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The mitt? I couldn't find it online, otherwise I would've put up a picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know they still have them in the stores though!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 7, 2008)

My local BS had them. Thanks for the review - can't wait to try the self tanner


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 7, 2008)

^^  Is it just called tanning mitt?  I'm going to try to pick one up tomorrow.  Thanks


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poddygirl* 

 
_My local BS had them. Thanks for the review - can't wait to try the self tanner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! Hope it works for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_^^ Is it just called tanning mitt? I'm going to try to pick one up tomorrow. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think it's called "No Mess Self Tanning Mitt", or something to that effect!


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool! I really have to try it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 10, 2008)

The Body Shop I went to didn't have the mitt!  They said maybe in the summer...what a bummer


----------



## Kalico (Feb 21, 2008)

How long did the bottle last you? And how long did the tan last before it faded?

I agree with everyone else: you are gorgeous!


----------



## kristina ftw! (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_The Body Shop I went to didn't have the mitt!  They said maybe in the summer...what a bummer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahhh, that sucks! Maybe there is a similar product elsewhere, I'm thinking perhaps one of those beauty supply stores? I'm not sure! I'd send you one, but I live in Norway, so it would probably be verrrrry expensive - sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kalico* 

 
_How long did the bottle last you? And how long did the tan last before it faded?

I agree with everyone else: you are gorgeous!_

 
I can't really remember how long the bottle lasted, but I'm on my second one now, so I'll get back to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The tan lasts pretty good, as long as you remember to moisturize and don't take loooong hot showers! I'm at my boyfriend's house right now, I've been here since Friday, and applied the tan right before I left, soo ... That's almost a week, and it's starting to fade a little. My legs haven't faded at all though. So, moisturize, and it should last about a week! It might depend on your skin though, but it's longer lasting than others I've tried for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <3


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 24, 2008)

I use loreal sublime glow for fair skintones. It has not turned yellow on me and i am very pale. the only thing i have to say is its a bit sparkly and sometimes itches(probably cause of the sparkles). The smell is actually not that bad. I have no problems with streaking either. I have jergens for my face. Only cause my mom bought it and I didnt want to spend money on the loreal one if I already had one at home. I just mix it in with my daily moisturizer. I do this before going to bed so that in the morning most of the smell and sparkles are gone. I then add some of my own body cream


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 25, 2008)

you're very beautiful and that tan looks excellent! very healthy and natural


----------



## Brittni (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm definitely going to try this if I don't have good results with Xen Tan. But, I just hope I can find the mitt you're all talking about.


----------



## crystalic_oxyge (Apr 26, 2008)

thx for the post... after reading this i got so exited to check it out... and i have bought it Oo ^^
I have no idea how to use self tanners.. so would you tell me how you used yours? please? =)
i mean, do i moisurise before you use it?? leave it soak in or apply the tanner right after it? do you do it over night? by day? put any clothes on? lol... sorry for the questions i just really have no idea how to use it and there are no instructions =(
by the way.... my body shop doesnt have the mitt either (blame austria) -.- so i hope its gonna be ok if i use it with my hands. =/


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Apr 26, 2008)

hmmm, maybe I should go tan again...


----------



## kristina ftw! (May 12, 2008)

Sorry for the late response you guys!
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jello89* 

 
_I use loreal sublime glow for fair skintones. It has not turned yellow on me and i am very pale. the only thing i have to say is its a bit sparkly and sometimes itches(probably cause of the sparkles). The smell is actually not that bad. I have no problems with streaking either. I have jergens for my face. Only cause my mom bought it and I didnt want to spend money on the loreal one if I already had one at home. I just mix it in with my daily moisturizer. I do this before going to bed so that in the morning most of the smell and sparkles are gone. I then add some of my own body cream
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's a really good idea, with the body cream and daily moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We do have the L'Oreal Sublime here as well, I remember trying it a couple of years back, but I didn't care for it. However, I believe the formula might have changed, or the US formula is different alltogether, because I keep hearing raves about it from US people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_you're very beautiful and that tan looks excellent! very healthy and natural_

 
Thank you so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I'm definitely going to try this if I don't have good results with Xen Tan. But, I just hope I can find the mitt you're all talking about. _

 
Yeah, apparently people are having trouble finding it :s But I think maybe it'll be easier to come across now that summer's coming!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystalic_oxyge* 

 
_thx for the post... after reading this i got so exited to check it out... and i have bought it Oo ^^
I have no idea how to use self tanners.. so would you tell me how you used yours? please? =)
i mean, do i moisurise before you use it?? leave it soak in or apply the tanner right after it? do you do it over night? by day? put any clothes on? lol... sorry for the questions i just really have no idea how to use it and there are no instructions =(
by the way.... my body shop doesnt have the mitt either (blame austria) -.- so i hope its gonna be ok if i use it with my hands. =/_

 
What I do is I take a shower and exfoliate with a scrub and exfoliating gloves. RIGHT after I come out of the shower I put on my regular body lotion, and then about 30 minutes later I apply the tanner. I do it at night, because it's just more convenient to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure you could do it during the day as well, but I haven't had trouble with it rubbing off on my sheets, so night time is fine. Hope that helps! If you have any other questions, just throw 'em my way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_hmmm, maybe I should go tan again..._

 
Haha, I started to tan pretty recently, but I haven't had time for tanning beds lately, so these days I'm using self tanner again


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kristina ftw!* 

 
_If you want, I can show you pictures of me from when I was 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do you think I dyed my hair then too? These pictures were taken a couple of weeks ago (to be exact -the second one is from new year's, and the first one is from my prom, which was ... Two weeks ago?). Now, here's a little juicy fact for you: Hair is often lightened by the sun. So, it's completely natural that the more recent hair growth is a little darker than the lenghts, when it's winter and no sun! ^_^_

 
I had hair lighter than your hair when I was five.. now it's the darkest blond possible.. any darker and it'd be brown! My point is having a light hair color when you were younger doesn't make your hair that color, though you know whether you dye your hair or not, I'm not trying to say your hair is dyed, at all!
Also, about your comment on your roots: I can honestly say I can't think of a single person with a natural hair color who's roots are not a bit darker than the rest of their hair (the longer it is, the bigger difference!).
Your hair is GORGEOUS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please don't ever dye it!!!!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 26, 2008)

That looks really good. Thank you for posting this as I too am a very white girl!


----------



## mac*lover (May 26, 2008)

you are a super beautiful women , wow !!! with your super hottttt natural hair color that tan looks super hot on you


----------



## Kayteuk (Jun 5, 2008)

After reading the post I went and brought 2 bottles, one of the face one, and one body one, a christian dior bag, and a self tanning mit! Heres to hoping =D
I have exactly the same fair skin as you =) So lets hope it works the same!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 1, 2008)

You are gorgeous! That is such a great colour on you


----------



## lexiesupagirl (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought this because of your post Kristina
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pics are great. i didnt use it yet, but cant wait!


----------



## Anemone (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, nice! You look really good in those pictures! I'll have to check this out, I'm really pale too. Everyone please share if it works! I've been looking for a good self tanner for ages!


----------



## Kalico (Jul 10, 2008)

I tried this the other day. It didn't smell nasty like others do, at all, probably because it is somewhat perfumed. I totally botched it though. That's me and self tanners for ya.


----------



## aimee (Jul 15, 2008)

wow your beautiful and your tan is lovely
i always use self tanners and i was thinking about trying the dior one but i didnt buy it yet.
After these Pictures i definately will buy it this weekend
thx


----------

